# Yokohama International School or The American School of Japan For Grade 9 ?



## Nouchka

Hello 

We may have an opportunity to move to Tokyo but before going further, we are looking at our options for high schools 9-12 for our son currently in Grade 8 In an IB School .

We are considering The American School of Japan who is offering AP diploma
Or The Yokohama International School offering the IB Diploma

Do you have experience of one of these 2 schools from Grade 8 and above ? 

Please share the pros and cons regarding, quality of education, support for students with mild learning disabilities, qualities of facilities, community, 

What do you think of Advanced Placement program versus IB ? 

Thank you very much


----------

